# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Pyetje

## MijnWonder

Kam nje foshnje 8 muajshe dhe refuzon ujin cajin me biberon. Kam provuar tja jap me gote kuptohet gota apostafat per bebe  por prape se do. Ka pasur problem me reflux dhe qumeshtin mezi e pi. Di ndonje nga ju nenat e forumit ndonje "marifet" flm

----------


## broken_smile

Nese refuzon qumeshtin mos insisto shume, vlerat ushqyese te qumeshtit mund t'i zevendesosh me kosin ose djathe te grire parmigiano qe mund t'i shtosh te ushqimi. Ama uji eshte i rendesishem, sepse nese pi pak uje mund te kete probleme me kapsllekun, shtoja ujin te kosi ose ushqimi qe i pergatit, qe ai te mos e kuptoje qe eshte uje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

MijnWonder (30-05-2014)

----------


## Linda5

Provoje dhe jipja me luge te vogel,ujin apo çajin.

Ta kesh me jet bebin  :buzeqeshje:

----------

MijnWonder (30-05-2014)

----------


## MijnWonder

Flm broken smile qumeshtin sja pres dot eahte qumeshti formule mbasi nuk i jap gji. Dhe tani ka filluar me  ushqim sepse ngaqe spo ritej e kam pasur dhe ne spital per refluxin. Me rekomandim na doktori dhe dietistja i jepja vetem cece me mjell orizi dhe qumeshtin kur flinte. 
Edhe me luge kam provuar vete e gjitha ne gjoks e nxjer. 
Tani edhe grindet mbasi po i dqlin dhembet e pare e cuditerisht po i  dalin siper =-O

----------


## MijnWonder

Linda5 flm  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## broken_smile

Provo shtoja ushqimit, ndoshta keshtu funksionon  :buzeqeshje:

----------

